# My female threw up chicken quarter



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been feeding my female raw for about 3 months now, mostly chicken.
Today she ate and then threw up most of the chicken quarter I gave her... It had some yellowish bile in it. Should I be concerned ? 

Should I let her fast for a bit or try to feed again?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

They do that sometimes, what other meat do you feed besides chicken?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

She could have eaten too fast. That happens. Did you let her (did she try) to eat it again? It also could have contained something undigestable in the stomach already, that she had previously eaten. Mine have done this, and the timeing was such that the stomach was going to get rid of it when a meal was served.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mostly chicken, ground turkey, and the occasional ground beef...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sometimes if they eat to fast they can throw it up. Let her try to eat it again.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My rule of thumb for my guys is if it comes up - it stays out. I make them wait until the next meal and even then I feed something lite. My theory is if the stomach is rejecting food, then let it settle enough to get back into the accepting mode. One meal, or even one day with out food isn't going to harm the dog. But repeated vomiting could.


----------



## c0d13e (Sep 8, 2013)

My dog threw up all the chicken this morning he ate last night. When I woke this morning to take him out there was throw up in his kennel. At first he didn't seem very energetic but then an hour and half I went back out to play fetch with him and he was cool and playful. Now he's been throwing up liquid with parts of the chicken. About 4 time now.


----------

